# Need a little help to start



## philippe.allaire (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi I'm new to audio system. I just some got extra money and want to spend it on sound system. I have time so I would like to buy a kit and build it. I had three choices of speaker in mind, the Tritrix and two Zaph|audio tower kit (ZA5.3t and ZA5.5T at madisound speaker store). Do I need A subwoofer with those because i prefer not having one since I live in an appartement.

So my question was where should i put more money into the speaker or into the receiver? And which speaker should i build? When I choose the receiver for my speaker what should i pay attention to, the impedance(ohms) or the watts? Is there alot of differents in new receiver should i get one in a pawn shop or a new one?

Thanks for your time
Phil


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't think it's quite fair to compare the Zaph kits with the Tritrix, as they're twice the price. They will be a better speaker, especially in the long run. The Tritrix is about to go on sale after next week at PE, and you could buy 2 pairs for the price of 1 5.3 kit, so that might get you to a surround set-up quickly, if that's a goal. I'd definitely put my money into the best speakers you can, and buy a moderate receiver to start. Remember that it takes double the power from the receiver to gain a slight increase in volume (3 db) from the speakers, so the difference between a 100 watt receiver and a 200 watt receiver is only slight, but costs a bunch.
It would help to know what you intend to use this for, music or home theater? And of course, what's the budget?

Tom


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

The only thing I hear bad which isn't really actually bad about the zaph 5.x line of speakers is that they really do need a sub to play well. The tritrix will probably play deeper but the zaph's are a much higher quality speaker. Although I'm only an owner of the tritrix an not the zaph's this is purely info by reading as I cannot compare the two in real life.


----------



## philippe.allaire (Feb 12, 2012)

It's mostly for music because I don't have a tv. But maybe one day I would want a home theater so if i can get one that do both it good for the future proofness of the buy(if you know what I mean). Or it better just to get one for the music for know because it will make a big difference.

I wined a 250$ from bestbuy so i was planning to buy the receiver with that and maybe add an 100$ if needed. Or if bestbuy if not a good place for receiver i can get the money instead.

For the speaker I don't really know I think my max is 400$ depending on the quality of the product + the money to build the cabinet.

Phil


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

That 5-driver, 2.5-way ZA5.5TT is going to be just excellent. The DQ25 is a nice little tweeter, and the ZA14W08 is a quality midrange with a faraday sleeve and phase plug. John Krutke and Curt Campbell are both excellent crossover designers, but the difference level in the drivers used is pretty notable.

If you don't mind going a little bit higher, also consider this:

http://meniscusaudio.com/er18mtm-domepr-p-1322.html



> I wined a 250$ from bestbuy so i was planning to buy the receiver with that and maybe add an 100$ if needed. Or if bestbuy if not a good place for receiver i can get the money instead.


Which receiver? I'd definitely recommend considering a Marantz Refurb from accessories4less as an option.



> The only thing I hear bad which isn't really actually bad about the zaph 5.x line of speakers is that they really do need a sub to play well. The tritrix will probably play deeper but the zaph's are a much higher quality speaker. Although I'm only an owner of the tritrix an not the zaph's this is purely info by reading as I cannot compare the two in real life.


The ZA5.5 is purty dynamic, with roughly the volume displacement of a good 8" or 9" woofer in the midbass and a nice ~93db sensitvity. They should have nice bass down to around 40hz based on their QTS. It's a good candidate for a dual-mass-loaded transmission line.


----------

